# Drill size charts



## JorgensenSteam (Sep 1, 2010)

I made up a drill size chart the other day.


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 1, 2010)

I know what you mean.
I hate the AARP. Always sending me junk, reminding me how old I'm getting.
Bunch of jerks. I'll never join their death club.


----------



## shred (Sep 1, 2010)

Good idea. It takes a while to get a feel for the various byzantine drill sizes. 

After I ran out of wall space in my shop, I took to sticking drill charts and the like on the ceiling (only low-ceilinged shops need apply). Kind of a pain to read sometimes, but there's lots of wall space up there ;D


----------



## mklotz (Sep 1, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> I know what you mean.
> I hate the AARP. Always sending me junk, reminding me how old I'm getting.
> Bunch of jerks. I'll never join their death club.



Yeah, me too. Even more annoying are the discount cremation offers I get from the Neptune Society. Pay for your immolation now and get 20% off.

They just don't understand that, by the time it becomes a relevant issue, I'll be waaay beyond caring.


----------



## deverett (Sep 2, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> I know what you mean.
> I hate the AARP. Always sending me junk, reminding me how old I'm getting.
> Bunch of jerks. I'll never join their death club.



I seem to remember that in the UK there was a Post Office Mailing Preference service that advertisers could subscribe to. You got a list from the PO of what type of adverts you were prepared to receive and those that you did not want. Worked reasonably well.

Now, any junk mail I don't want, I just send back with my name scrubbed out and a message saying 'Not known at this address'.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Chengdave2003 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have just joined this site, and found this thread and may have something to offer. If you go to Starrett's web site (www.starrett.com) and go to their literature section you can order all kind of literature, including a decimal wall chart that's large and easy to read...even for us old folks. You have to register on their site, but it's well worth it. They send the materials for free and even in quantities, and it comes delivered via UPS.

One of the best deals out there!

Dave


----------



## shred (Oct 27, 2010)

Chengdave2003  said:
			
		

> I have just joined this site, and found this thread and may have something to offer. If you go to Starrett's web site (www.starrett.com) and go to their literature section you can order all kind of literature, including a decimal wall chart that's large and easy to read...even for us old folks. You have to register on their site, but it's well worth it. They send the materials for free and even in quantities, and it comes delivered via UPS.
> 
> One of the best deals out there!
> 
> Dave


Pretty cool of them. I could use a new wall chart.


----------



## Chengdave2003 (Oct 28, 2010)

Understandable. But you can still order pads of paper (#1314 memo pad)...one can always use scratch paper, etc in the shop!!!!!

I actually took the #1213 tool wall chart and put it in a frame and hung it in the shop. Looks great! 

Funny thing is that some folks are actually taking the items that Starrett gives out for free and sells it on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/BIG-STARRETT-WA...553?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f6627ed1

http://cgi.ebay.com/STARRETT-SHOP-W...867?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ad7a6f03 (the seller of this actually states that the poster is "rare"!).

Also....the Starrett company gives tours of their facility in Massachusetts if there's enough interest (we had a party of about 4 guys). Takes a few hours, but it's truly amazing. They've been in the same facility since the beginning (late 19th century, or so). They also have an outlet store that opens something like two days a month. LOT'S of good deals in there.

Dave




			
				Pat J  said:
			
		

> Dave-
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


----------



## BMyers (Nov 3, 2010)

Chengdave2003  said:
			
		

> I actually took the #1213 tool wall chart and put it in a frame and hung it in the shop. Looks great!



Where did you find a frame ?


----------



## mklotz (Nov 3, 2010)

In a sane metric world you wouldn't need a drill size chart or a fraction equivalent chart.


----------



## bearcar1 (Nov 3, 2010)

In my Dad's shop hung one of those charts, it was there back in the 60's and I do not know what ever happened to it. I had no need for the thing at the time but much later I remembered that chart and was disappointed that I did not have it. Lo and behold, when I inherited Dad's machinist chest (original Craftsman), I was exploring all of the treasures that the drawers held and all of the bits and bobs that he had squirreled away in all his years and I came across one of those pocket charts. I scanned it and had it enlarged up to 11-1/2" x 14" and printed it out. I did not have it laminated but will do another set like that when I think about it. I use my versions all the time, unfortunately it is two separate documents (front and back side of pocket card) as opposed to a all-in-one chart. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## shred (Nov 3, 2010)

Got my free poster and pocket charts in today, plus a catalog to drool on. I'll probably to the Frank Ford trick and pin it to the ceiling with my other charts and tables. That surface is less in demand for shelves


----------

